# constitutional frame



## aurette

Hi, 

would this be the correct translation of "cadru constitutional"?
Context: *cadru constitutional pentru autoguvernare provizorie.*

Thanks


----------



## Woland

eu zic ca este : *constitutional background*
din cîte ştiu, *frame *e folosit mai mult cu sensul de ramă sau cadrul fotografiei etc. Sper să nu mă inşel


----------



## aurette

multumesc pentru raspuns


----------



## aurette

am cautat pe google. *Constitutional Background *este folosit pentru un scurt "istoric" ca sa spun asa, iar *constitutional frame* mi se pare a fi ceea ce cautam... exemplu din cautarea de pe google: 
"This time, the general *constitutional frame* is respected by the draft law"
am sa intreb despre diferenta dintre cele doua pe forumul Emglish Only.
mersi pentru sugestie


----------



## Woland

Scuze, n-am vrut sa incurc.


----------



## Mallarme

aurette said:


> Hi,
> 
> would this be the correct translation of "cadru constitutional"?
> Context: *cadru constitutional pentru autoguvernare provizorie.*
> 
> Thanks



O altă posibilitate este "constitutional framework" -- constitutional framework for provisional self-government.


----------



## aurette

thank you all for your answers


----------

